

Ask HN: Can someone please write a Chrome Extension to kill new Gmail Compose? - andrewhillman

The new gmail compose is killing my communication flow.  I am willing to pay for an extension that will end this nightmare.<p>If you hate the new gmail compose help this HN ASK get noticed.
======
seltzered_
Merlin Mann made his own 'compose email' app using automator:
[http://www.kungfugrippe.com/post/45763194525/compose-
gmail-m...](http://www.kungfugrippe.com/post/45763194525/compose-gmail-
message) .

Basically you launch it, it jumps straight to the blank compose window
(nothing else), and closes when you hit send. That's it.

I try use it for the times when I don't want to see my email, but need to
email something.

------
jaredsohn
Just click on the arrow in the bottom right corner and then "Default to full
screen". Unless you are looking for something different?

[http://lifehacker.com/gmail-finally-gets-a-default-full-
scre...](http://lifehacker.com/gmail-finally-gets-a-default-full-screen-email-
compose-839405876)

~~~
andrewhillman
Yeah, I'm using full screen, but its not much of an improvement. I just want
something along the lines of the old compose.

~~~
jaredsohn
Can you be more specific as to how you want it to work compared to how it
works now? (It would be useful feedback for somebody building a browser
extension or to those at Google.)

~~~
andrewhillman
Well, for starters, I don't like that they have designed the new compose like
a larger chat window. I prefer the compose not be a modal or window. I want my
formatting above my message, right under the subject line. Perhaps, when
compose is click a compose tab activates with full view on page compose form.

...and if they want improve auto save, give me a history diff every time it
auto saves just incase I want to revert to previous version. This would be
helpful for those times auto save kicks in just after you deleted a sentence
or paragraph you're rethinking. Once message is sent, edit history can be
removed.

------
andrewhillman
Someone built it - free.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/old-style-
compose/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/old-style-
compose/fnnjcgahiapokddlkccpabpaajolelie)

~~~
andrewhillman
Above extension was removed by author but someone else released extension that
does the same.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fix-gmail-
compose-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fix-gmail-compose-get-
pre/hpoidnelefpoofhdioielagfklahfcjg)

------
cprncus
I'm thinking of going back to Thunderbird and using that for the client (while
keeping the Gmail account as the server). Much saner experience. I agree the
new compose is all kinds of wrong.

~~~
ananth99
I had the same problem. Shifted to Thunderbird. Works like a charm. :)

------
andrewhillman
Depressing. Only 14 people agree with me. I still hope someone builds an
extension. Fingers crossed. This isn't just about the new compose. As @gruseom
said... countless details seem off.

------
eliot_sykes
It has become harder to edit the subject when replying or forwarding. It'd be
nice if this was easy like it was before the change.

------
gruseom
I'd pay for that too, if it worked well.

------
aakashbarot
Share what precisely you find disturbing in the new interface and what would
you want it to be instead.

------
baconomatic
How would you want it to work?

------
brianchu
On it.

------
bharyms
There is setting to make the compose window bigger. Did you try that?

------
neethupriya
switch back to old version, old is gold

